# Koryu Muramatsu & Myofu An



## Rubber Tanto (Jan 28, 2007)

I have heard many impressive things about Muramatsu but can't seem to find much info on him. Can anyone help me with some information on him or his school; Myofu An or at least provide me with some links apart from the New York School. I am more interested in a Bio, why he left the bujinkan etc...

cheers
RT


----------



## Monadnock (Jan 28, 2007)

There is a Myo-fu An school near me. Here is their site:  http://www.myo-fu-an.com/

I haven't stopped in yet, but I would like to see it.

I don't think there is going to be a lot of stuff on why anyone left an organization or any political stuff, but there may be some historical/biographical information there for you.


----------



## Rubber Tanto (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for that but there doesn't seem to be a bio on Muramatsu-Sensei on there. Yes, why he is no longer in the Bujinkan doesn't interest me all that much. But I have heard rumours that he put our art to the test against many martial arts masters of different styles and just wondered if that was true. Also, when people ask what styles of ninjutsu exist, why is it that Myo Fu An is not mentioned along with the X-cans? Is there a specific reason?

Cheers
Nick


----------

